# Cleaning Copper Detail



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

When I was a little kid and I wanted to shine a penny up I would use a pencil erasure. It works great. Brasso also comes to mind. A paste of baking soda and water works great also.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Dunk it in some Coca Cola overnight. Seriously.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Dunk it in some Coca Cola overnight. Seriously.


thatll do it. itll also clean your toilet if you pour a can in the bowl over night.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> thatll do it. itll also clean your toilet if you pour a can in the bowl over night.


I've got a couple garbage cans full of bright & shiny copper but I've also got a small pile of ugly tarnished stuff. When I have enough I'm going to cram it into a plastic tub and get a 2 liter and give it a bath overnight. If I have a couple pounds it might be worth the cost of the soda pop :laughing:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

What a shine metal polish or zephyr pro 40


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I've got a couple garbage cans full of bright & shiny copper but I've also got a small pile of ugly tarnished stuff. When I have enough I'm going to cram it into a plastic tub and get a 2 liter and give it a bath overnight. If I have a couple pounds it might be worth the cost of the soda pop :laughing:


That's a good idea eric. Does the coke really shine up the copper?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

socalelect said:


> That's a good idea eric. Does the coke really shine up the copper?


Yeah it does. I had one small piece with some green patina on it and it actually gurgled and bubbled a bit when I immersed it :blink:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Yeah it does. I had one small piece with some green patina on it and it actually gurgled and bubbled a bit when I immersed it :blink:


Does it have to be coke or will generic cola do the job


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Yeah it does. I had one small piece with some green patina on it and it actually gurgled and bubbled a bit when I immersed it :blink:


and you people drink that crap...... ::blink::


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> and you people drink that crap...... ::blink::


I don't drink Coke.

I drink Barq's Root Beer. It has bite.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I don't drink Coke.
> 
> I drink Barq's Root Beer. It has bite.


Barqs. Is near impossible to find around here most of the time major bummer I really lime it


----------



## wyrmrider (Jun 29, 2012)

Jimmy Cagney would no what to do with dirty copper.
If you use coke (phosphoric acid?) you have to rinse the sugar off.
I do not know about other acids such as lime-away or CLR
or Naval Jelly (some of these leave a phosphate coating)


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I don't drink Coke.
> 
> I drink Barq's Root Beer. It has bite.


A&W root beer is so much better. although when A&W is unavailable Barq's is the next best.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

but seriously... white vinigar probably works better and cheaper


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Seriously nobody has suggested muriatic acid yet?  

It will remove the corrosion like nothing else.


----------



## wyrmrider (Jun 29, 2012)

Be sure and neutralize your acids or they will be like the Energizer bunny
working and working and working
If working on tin or silver plated buss bars do some more research
If this is a buss bar then think of LOX or Pentox or other anti corrosion gel
They are a must for aluminum but work well on copper
Your do not want to tarnish your reputation


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

wyrmrider said:


> Your do not want to tarnish your reputation


HA!!!

I don't care what anyone says, puns are always funny.


----------



## mikey383 (May 21, 2012)

I had a dentist tell me once that if you take a tooth and put it in a glass of Coke, the tooth will be gone in several days.

So yeah, it will eat the tarnish from the wire, but be careful of how long you soak it.


----------



## wyrmrider (Jun 29, 2012)

Seriously
Muriatic acid is another name for Hydrochloric acid or HCl
Even the MIST is highly corrosive to metals and to YOU
One thing to consider is what is the result of removing oxidation with HCL
Copper + HCl gives what?
Tin + HCL gives what?
Lead + HCL gives what?
silver " HCL gives what?
is that WHAT conductive or insulating?
Acid may produce more green that it removes
Give it a try with rubber gloves and goggles
neutralize with baking soda solution
what happens?
BVVC when working with strong acids/ bases
Do not be making any Chlorine gas!

From Wikipedia
Both the mist and the solution have a corrosive effect on human tissue, with the potential to damage respiratory organs, eyes, skin, and intestines. Upon mixing hydrochloric acid with common oxidizing chemicals, such as sodium hypochlorite (bleach, NaClO) or potassium permanganate (KMnO4), the toxic gas chlorine is produced. NaClO + 2 HCl → H2O + NaCl + Cl2 2 KMnO4 + 16 HCl → 2 MnCl2 + 8 H2O + 2 KCl + 5 Cl2


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

wyrmrider said:


> Seriously
> Muriatic acid is another name for Hydrochloric acid or HCl
> Even the MIST is highly corrosive to metals and to YOU
> One thing to consider is what is the result of removing oxidation with HCL
> ...



To me it's common sense to take whatever precautions necessary when working with anything that's potentially dangerous. Caustic substances or electricity. I also use old school solder with lead in it. 

If you're scared, stay home.


----------



## T-Bart (Jun 24, 2011)

Pretty sure HCL and copper produces cuperous chloride AKA BFRC (Big Friggin Red Cloud) 

I would go with a little emory paper or a dremel and save the acids for another trip.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Big friggin red cloud... :blink::blink: I didn't say you should go swimming in it. 

Please, by all means do us a favor and stick with the Coke. 

What do you clean your toilet with? Probably break out your PPE for that task right?.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

T-Bart said:


> Pretty sure HCL and copper produces cuperous chloride AKA BFRC (Big Friggin Red Cloud)


Considering that most copper patina consists of copper chlorides I think the balanced chemical equation would be something like:

Cu + 2 HCl --> CuCl2 + H2

You'd be making more green stuff plus hydrogen gas.

Sounds fun :thumbup:


----------



## wyrmrider (Jun 29, 2012)

Pure copper and HCL do not react however HCL does with the Patinas
Copper buss bars are not pure copper
so your mileage will vary
Are Patinas conductive?
What's the problem?


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

You guys stick with the sandpaper and the doily design on your purse. :jester::laughing:


----------



## Wag 2.0 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Cleaning*

Hey first time posting. I've PMed a lot of starters and bus duct in my time and have always found that a scotch pad and a can of no flash contact cleaner does a great job. No residue and you can even take a rag and polish it up afterwards.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I don't drink Coke.
> 
> I drink Barq's Root Beer. It has bite.


My stepdad is a professional photographer. 

He use to take the marketing photos for Barq's. 

He has an unlimited lifetime supply. 

When I lived there there would be flats of every flavor they had. 

It has probably been 5 years since I have had a Barq's.


----------

